# How can I kill this pest?



## xpro (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello

For a few months I have noticed patches in my grass. I have attached pics. Any idea what is doing this and how I can get rid of it?


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like a ground mole digging to me.


----------

